
Facebook, Snapchat have their own (zany) ways of counting video views - digital_ins
http://recode.net/2016/01/15/facebook-v-snapchat-what-counts-as-a-video-view/
======
digital_ins
I use the word 'zany' as an euphemism for 'scary'. As someone who's advertised
on Facebook using video (hindsight:20/20), to think that I got charged for a
video view while someone read the post above / below mine on their Full HD
monitor, is kinda gross

